# What to look for/how to find a coach



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

GMcC19 said:


> Relatively new to archery mainly interested in hunting and possibly 3D. Would like to get some coaching before I develop bad habits. Are there certifications or qualifications I should be looking for? There aren’t any dedicated bow shops in my town, any online directories for coaches? If I can’t find someone nearby is anyone doing virtual lessons in real time though zoom or FaceTime?


Find a Coach - USA Archery 

I did a few lessons via Facetime during COVID... I didn't feel as though my students were getting their $$$ worth so I stopped it for awhile. 

STAY AWAY FROM "LESSON PROs"!!!!


----------



## GMcC19 (Nov 18, 2021)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Find a Coach - USA Archery
> 
> I did a few lessons via Facetime during COVID... I didn't feel as though my students were getting their $$$ worth so I stopped it for awhile.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM "LESSON PROs"!!!!


Thanks! Definitely prefer to find someone in person within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

USA Archery has an online Find a Coach directory. Try to look for a Level 4 if possible. What state are you in?


----------



## GMcC19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Northeast Florida there seem to be some level 1and 2 close by and possibly a level 3 within an hour. There’s an Easton Archery Center in Newberry that looks good but it’s 2+ hours away


----------



## GarrettNotAvailable (8 mo ago)

Here's the general scale of what you might expect from the different NTS level coaches:

Level 1: coach is qualified to teach beginner archery lessons across all age ranges and disciplines

Level 2: coach is qualified to instruct for longer-term programs such as JOAD (Junior Olympic Archery Development) and collegiate archery teams. Level 2's would have an intermediate level of coaching knowledge

Level 3: coach is capable of more individualized instruction as opposed to leading general, group lessons. Level 3's would be knowledgeable in mental game, tuning, and shooting overall

Level 4: coach is knowledgeable in the biomechanics of shooting and sports science to provide advanced coaching fit for national and international-level athletes

Level 5: like Level 4 but on drugs

Keep in mind that the level of a coach does not necessarily reflect their capacity to provide instruction. I know a number of level 2 coaches that can easily provide level 3 or 4 quality coaching sessions because they have years of shooting experience under their belt

Source for the coach level qualifications:

Become a Certified Archery Coach
knowledge about the levels my instructor told me when I was getting my level 2 certification


----------



## GMcC19 (Nov 18, 2021)

GarrettNotAvailable said:


> Here's the general scale of what you might expect from the different NTS level coaches:
> 
> Level 1: coach is qualified to teach beginner archery lessons across all age ranges and disciplines
> 
> ...


That’s very helpful thank you! I honestly think a level 2 would be all I need at this point. I’m going to reach out to the ones nearby.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

GarrettNotAvailable said:


> Here's the general scale of what you might expect from the different NTS level coaches:
> 
> Level 1: coach is qualified to teach beginner archery lessons across all age ranges and disciplines
> 
> ...


Level 1 and Level 2 are instructors.
Level 3 is the first level where they are considered "coaches".


----------

